

Jekyll Turns 1.0 - Garbage
https://github.com/blog/1502-jekyll-turns-1-0/

======
MrBra
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14253116/run-jekyll-
serve...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14253116/run-jekyll-server-
failed-in-win7/16661389#16661389)

